# Pocket Watch Made In D.d.r.



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is the latest addition - a Saxon watch which was made in the German Democratic Republic in the 1950's and measures 4.5 cms, note the size of the movement!!!!!




























Rabbit


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Rabbit said:


> note the size of the movement!!!!!


























And not very inspiring to look at


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks very much like a UMF 24 movement but according to Christoph Lorenz that was launched in 1963 see here.... UMF 24

Mods, I can`t see a problem with this link but if there is one please delete it


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Looks very much like a UMF 24 movement but according to Christoph Lorenz that was launched in 1963 see here.... UMF 24
> 
> Mods, I can`t see a problem with this link but if there is one please delete it


Thanks for the link - no problem with the link- useful info.

Rabbit


----------

